# [Korea NR] Seung Hyuk Nahm 5.93 3x3 single



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 9, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;hC0j6zAa_gc]http://youtu.be/hC0j6zAa_gc[/video]

Thought this is worth a thread also fullstep wat  
Congrats to him!


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 9, 2015)

ooooooOOOOOOOooooooOOOooOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

The guy next to him stopping his timer xD
Sub-David tho


----------



## Berd (Oct 9, 2015)

That PLL was so fast! Gj!


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> The guy next to him stopping his timer xD
> Sub-David tho


I also noticed that. He is Hyeon Kyo Kyong, he won the competition and also got AsR average


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 9, 2015)

AustinReed said:


> ooooooOOOOOOOooooooOOOooOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooo



Every Asain reaction, probably better than the 12 year shrieker in Collin's WR video.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Every Asain reaction, probably better than the 12 year shrieker in Collin's WR video.


Feliks 4x4 single wr had the same reaction haha


----------



## Brest (Oct 9, 2015)

*Seung Hyuk Nahm* - 5.93 3x3 single - Korean KAIST Style 2015



Spoiler: Video










 L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 D' B R U F D' L R F2 R D2 B' D

y' // inspection
D r' B' r R' F R // cross
L' U L U L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL(CP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2' // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	5.93	55	9.27	56	9.44	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
F2L	3.90	35	8.97	36	9.23		F2L/Total	65.8%	63.6%	64.3%
LL	2.03	20	9.85	20	9.85		LL/Total	34.2%	36.4%	35.7%

Cross+1	1.56	13	8.33	14	8.97		Cross+1/F2L	40.0%	37.1%	38.9%
OLS	1.40	13	9.29	13	9.29		OLS/Total	23.6%	23.6%	23.2%
PLL	0.71	11	15.49	11	15.49		PLL/LL		35.0%	55.0%	55.0%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



L2 D2 U2 B U2 L2 D' B R U F D' L R F2 R D2 B' D

y' // inspection
D r' B' r R' F R // cross
r' F r U L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' U' F U' F' // 2nd pair
U' R R' R U' R' U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
U R U R' // 4th pair
R' F R U R' U' F' U R // OLL(CP)
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U (R' l') // EPLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------



## G2013 (Oct 9, 2015)

another sub-6!!! I can't wait for the first sub 5. Amazing job Seung Hyuk Nahm!


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 9, 2015)

my favorite Korean cuber is probably hyeon kyo kyong, that guy turns insanely fast


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 9, 2015)

Brest said:


> PLL	0.71



Does that include recog? that U perm looked insane.


----------



## Brest (Oct 9, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Does that include recog? that U perm looked insane.



PLL is measured from the 1st frame to last frame, so it's moves only. No AUF or rotations either, just the alg.


----------



## b0ssGuy23 (Oct 10, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Every Asain reaction, probably better than the 12 year shrieker in Collin's WR video.



LOL so true.


----------

